# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  Card weihong NCstudio  V5 , cần giúp HDSD !

## CBNN

Tình hình là em mới nhận dc cái card weihong NCstudio  này . mà chưa biết xài làm sao . Các bác có kinh nghiệm hướng dẫn sử dụng giúp em với .

----------


## CBNN

kiếm cũng ra cái manual http://www.salecnc.com/manuals/CNC_R...ManualV4.4.pdf

ngoài ra thì mù tịt , mai dựng lại cái PC P4 xếp xó đã lâu . gắn vào test .

----------


## kametoco

e cũng chưa biết cách dùng, nhưng sao cái card của e lại có màu đỏ với mấy con chip loại nhỏ là card j vậy các bác

----------

